# VA Beach Tile/Seabass Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Trip info as I know it now:

Date: Late Feb/Early March
Cost: $200 per person (will need to
bring tip for mate)

Lodging: Lots of great hotels right next
to inlet. Will coordinate when 
date gets finalized.

Boat: "FrogPile" out of VA Beach Fishing
Center

Tackle Required: The boat has all the 
tackle you could ever need, but if you are 
like me you will want your own stuff. I 
plan on bringing some 20 - 50 class 
outfits. The boat used TLD two speeds 
last time. The seas were so nice that 
day we could have easily gone lighter. 
We were using 20 ounce cannonball 
weights. So if the sea is a little 
rough the weights could go up a 
whole lot. The mate makes up 
all of the rigs (before you need them)
and is outstanding.

Right now we have 4 people with right 
of first refusal and one spot still open.

On List

HighCap
Axon
HAT80
Me
BigRad


There will be spots open as I doubt 
that everybody will be able to make it.

I will open whatever spots become open
ASAP so people will have as much time 
as possible to make plans.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

20oz of lead + Deep, Deep water = 1 hell of a workout!

Nothing like cranking up some fish in that deep water, you will be some tired puppies at the end of the day! My arms remember it all to well!

Wish I could go, but too steep for my blood at this time!

Dixie


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It is definitely a work out. It really does
depend on the weather though. If you 
can go offshore seabassin, then you
should be able to hang with this also.

The only problem is that if you are 
on fish, you are ON fish, meaning 
that it will be non-stop and that
is what can get you. It is hard to 
stop and take a break when fish
are coming up all around you.
Guess that is a good problem to 
have.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*I gotta go*

on this trip, AND to the GYM to get my flabby arms back in shape.

I'm "in" and would prefer the trip more toward the early part of March to get my funds in shape.  

Thanks for the pics posted in the other thread.

I assume that Tile Fish are tasty too?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tile Fish are way better than seabass
or Tog IMHO. Only way to find out is 
to try it yourself though!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm in*

for sure!  This is real fishing on a real boat, lets roll. .....Tightlines


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll need the when*

Are there dates available or will we just be taking whats left over? I like the sound of this type of trip...........


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Rad, no left over's for us! Trip 
will be end of Feb or first week or 2
in March. The main criteria will be 
weather. We will be looking for a nice
little pocket of weather to slide offshore
into.

I have got a trip planned for the end 
of this week for my family
so hopefully I will have
some preview pics to show.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*I'll take a spot*

I would definately be interested in this trip. I can send you the money right away. Just tell me where to send it.

Jamey


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Glad to have you aboard! Hold on to the 
money for now. I just throw them a 
deposit to hold date and then 
we settle up at the boat.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Metapeake Event*

The only way I'll have to opt out is if the date falls on time of the Peake event in MD.

Other than that, no problem.

Been working out to handle that cannon ball cranking from the depts.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Henry,*

Bob makes a good point. Please do not book this trip for Sat March 5th. The P&S sprig fling has booked that day. ....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey!*

I would love to go! Do you think the Capt would take the 288 hour boat ride to pick me up??!!??  LOL You guys better post some pics when you are done!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

still got an open spot?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

How much notice will you have on the date of this trip. The guy I go with from Jersey lets me know if there is a potential break in the weather 3-4 days in advance and then makes the final call late the night b4 we sail. I can go anytime, and will get a case of fishing fever to get out of work if necessary, I am just worried about making the drive on short notice. I'm in regardless, but would like to know what to expect.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will book a date based on the 7 day
forecast and the Capt is good about
giving us the go/no go at least by
noon the day prior.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

200.00 for seabass??!! for that price I can do a tuna trip on a 48 footer,will give Monty 75.00 for seabass.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I love the Morn Star but*

I'll take a privat 60' custom charter over a headboat any day of the week! $200 clams buys you things. Speed, comfort and more fishing time. By the way, it's a Tile fish trip, the Seabass would be a added bonus. ....Tightlines


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I love the Morn Star but 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll take a privat 60' custom charter over a headboat any day of the week! $200 clams buys you things. Speed, comfort and more fishing time. By the way, it's a Tile fish trip, the Seabass would be a added bonus. ....Tightlines
__________________
Hat the tuna trip is a custom charter, guess I don't like seabass as much as you guys


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey oldsalt,*

You mean just like this? 



















Seabass don't float my boat either but Tile fish, thats a whole nother story! ....Tightlines


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hat you have my attention


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Dates*

I have conflicts that preclude my attendance on this trip, should it fall on March 5th, or 11th-14th.

Please toss another's name in my place if that is the date chosen. 

I will understand, and if it is outside of those days, please continue to count me in until the end of March, after which I am doing a commute to the West Coast.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I need to withdraw from this trip all together. I just got my 4x4 so I'm broke, or will be after my mods.

Jamey its all yours


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I can most likely fill any empty spots.

Jamey


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there a rumor of a date for the trip?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HighCap56, 

Trip will definitely be after 5 Mar due
to P&S Event. So we are looking at
the week or two after that, weather
dependent. Duke, I can fill in a few
also so we are good eithor way.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Due to lack of activity*

and the start of the spring runs, I can no longer commit to this trip. I would still be intrested but it depends on the date. .....Tightlines


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dang Hat...*

I completely forgot about this trp. I leave for the mountains of Pa next week and expect the spring run to be in full effect when I get back. I must be getting older if not wiser............

Welp......I guess I can wait to see the date before I commit now.......

See ya out there!


----------

